# need a wifi router



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 7, 2011)

i'm total noob in case of routers. i have a broadband connection of bsnl (499 plan in mp), now i want to create a wifi zone in my room to use wifi in my psp n ipod. please suggest me a router. also i'm not in mood of spending much so please keep it as low as possible. i will be using internet on my computer through lan just want the wifi connection for other devices.

thanx in advance


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 7, 2011)

u can get this @1.6K 

Buy D-Link Wireless N 150 Router (DIR-524) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 7, 2011)

sir i found the same one in shop in mumbai for 1299. i think i will go for it then.

btw what about these?
DLink DIR 300 Wireless WiFi Router - Best Buy @ INR 800 | eBay

Zyxel 54 Mbps ADSL2 + Wireless WiFi Router = Best Buy | eBay

Beetle 54 Mbps ADSL2 + Wireless WiFi Snow White Router | eBay

*cgi.ebay.in/Wireless-Router-G-Link...Domain_203&hash=item2567472e0d#ht_5286wt_1040

are they good enough? coz i want to spent as low as possible.

belkin is equivalent to dlink in quality?
*cgi.ebay.in/Belkin-Basic-Wireless-...tDomain_203&hash=item230e1043ff#ht_4334wt_950


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 7, 2011)

Please don't call anyone sir here we r all friends 
The 1st router is good one but it is used & others r G=54Mbps routers & the one i recommended to is N btw it won't make much of a difference for surfing net out of them the linksys one is best & reliable


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 7, 2011)

i also like the linksys one but seeing the price, isnt it very cheap? *raised eyebrows*


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

As that linksys one is a G router, and G technology is almost obsolete all over the world, so its price is less. So no reason to suspect.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 8, 2011)

but still itz good in price performance ratio from n-150 series of other companies?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 8, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> As that linksys one is a G router, and G technology is almost obsolete all over the world, so its price is less. So no reason to suspect.


G is not 'obsolete'. Atleast 50% people use G routers. And NONE of my wifi devices support N.

The diff is that n is just much better. Better range and speed (over LAN). Dual band have better interference protection


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> G is not 'obsolete'. Atleast 50% people use G routers. And NONE of my wifi devices support N.
> 
> The diff is that n is just much better. Better range and speed (over LAN). Dual band have better interference protection



so according to you what should i go for? the linksys one or the belkin/d-link one with N tech ???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 9, 2011)

Answer lies in my last post.

N has


> Better range and speed (over LAN). Dual band have better interference protection



G has cheaper models.

So depends on your willingness to spend.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 9, 2011)

i meant to ask that i just want to have wifi connection (quality no bar) as i will be surfing and downloading through my lan connection in desktop. i need the wifi for my ipod n psp... so it will do fine with the devices?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes      .


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 9, 2011)

thanx alot buddy


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> i meant to ask that i just want to have wifi connection (quality no bar) as i will be surfing and downloading through my lan connection in desktop. i need the wifi for my ipod n psp... so it will do fine with the devices?



Then wireless G routers will serve the purpose for you.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 9, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Then wireless G routers will serve the purpose for you.



thanx for the reply dude


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 15, 2011)

the seller confused me. help me out. 

first thing first, currently i'm operating internet through my adsl modem. now i want to sell it and buy that linksys wireless G router(Wireless Router G Linksys by CISCO WRT54GH 1Yr Warranty | eBay).
so is there anything else i will need to create wifi zone in my room + lan connection in my desktop apart from this router?

this was seller reply 





> the router will not connect to your network but it will make your current internet connection accessible wireless, means it will make WiFi in your home. With that you can access internet on your iPOD or PSP or any other device.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 15, 2011)

The router will allow u to connect 4 wired connections + wireless connections don't worry  i think the seller must be thinking of an acesspoint


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 15, 2011)

thanx alot buddy.. you saved my day


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 15, 2011)

u r welcome mate


----------

